# weymouth parking ???



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi all you knowledgable people !!! quick question, we are coming to the uk in october and hiring a swift sundance motorhome, we intend to tour round dorset way, my question is what parking is there in weymouth as we would like to park up and get supplies before heading off to the campsite we have booked, i don't want to get stuck under a barrier and have to reverse in a motorhome im unfamiliar with (RHD for a start !!! lol ).


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Extract from the parking web site states:
Weymouth & Portland

On 5th September 2006 Weymouth & Portland Borough Council provided the following information: 
Height restrictions. None. 
Requirements for parking within bay confines. Vehicles must be parked within marked parking spaces - a ticket is required for any space that is fully or partly occupied by a vehicle. 
Any provision of toilet and waste disposal facilities. None of our parking sites have waste disposal facilities. The Swannery, Lodmoor, Chesil Beach, Portland Bill and Nothe Car Parks do have toilet facilities. 
Any provision of spaces specifically aimed at motorhomes and/or caravans. There is no specific provision for motorhomes. It is worth noting, however, that the layout of certain sites, especially the Swannery Car Park, have led to some larger spaces being created. In addition, the Chesil Beach and Overcombe Car Parks have a shingle surface and therefore do not have marked bays. Consequently, these sites are better suited for motorhomes. The parking of caravans in our car parks is prohibited except the Chesil Beach site which allows caravans between 0800-Midnight. 
Any provision for (or ban on) overnight parking. This information is on our website (see below). Additionally, where overnight parking is allowed, it does not permit overnight sleeping. 
Restricted access caused by narrow roads/entrances. Following repeated illegal encampments, the Beach Car Park now has a width limit of 2.1m (6'11"). All other car parks are not affected.

On 30th June 2008, in response to a follow-up request, the Council provided the following information: 
All of our off-street car parks allow motorhomes to park but if the vehicle substantively occupies more than one bay, a ticket for each bay is required. We do recommend, however, that motorhomes make use of the Swannery car park as this is much bigger and allows for easier manoeuvring. 
Apart from the Cozens Quay car park, overnighting and eating is allowed provided a ticket is purchased. Sleeping, however, is not permitted in any of our car parks as none of them have the requisite facilities. There are, however, a number of privately run camp sites where you can get a pitch if required. 
The Parking pages on our website (see link below) have up to date information and there mps showing the location of all our car parks as well as some privately run sites. 
Weymouth & Portland Borough Council has further details of car parks on its web site. 
Users of this web site have provided the following information: 
Weymouth 
1) The car park at the pavilion (where the ferry used to go from) has long spaces formerly for coaches and a very wide pavement area which you can reverse up to and hang your rear end over!! (Thanks to JH for providing this information on 21 July 2006). 
2) We visited recently and parked in British Rail [Jubilee] car park behind the station next to B&Q with the coaches. Gravel surface, no marked bays, short walk to sea front and retail outlet stores and park [dog walking friendly] reasonable price. (Thanks to A&BC for providing this information on 18 June 2007). 
An update to "British Rail (Jubilee)" unmade car park in Weymouth, Dorset. Although the surface is still unmade gravel and would suit Motorhomes ideally by its lack of marked bays and locallity to the seafront/town, on our last visit (September 2009) the railways have installed a height barrier of 1.8 metres and the passage next to the barrier now has fixed bollards in place. I was told, by a local we owe another "big thank you" to the gypsy/travelling community. (Thanks to HH for providing this information on 2 October 2009). 
3) We have read in MMM that readers have found Weymouth in Dorset unfriendly to Motorhomes, and I can't comment on that, but we found that there is a huge park on Chesil Beach without any marked bays and it can take any number of Motorhomes. Wonderful walks up Portland Bill from there. (Thanks to TC for providing this information on 28 October 2007). 
4) I have always found the parking and carpark officers in Weymouth friendly and helpful. Parking behind the Pavilion Theatre (particularly behind the cafe near the ferry terminal) is straightforward with large spaces available. Directly behind the theatre the spaces are smaller and the carpark can be busy - especially when shows are taking place. The Swannery car park is a good alternative. It also has a number of larger spaces suitable for motorhomes. On Thursday (10.00am-3.00pm) between Easter and Autumn about 1/3 of this car park is taken up with market stalls. The access to the carpark opposite the Swannery (adjacent to B&Q) has recently (January 2008) been fitted with a 2.2m rising barrier so is no longer accessible to most motorhomes and campers. As this park was also used in the past by buses and coaches visiting Weymouth there is a possibility that the barrier may be lifted during the summer. (Thanks to CAB for providing this information on 21 February 2008). 
5) "Preston Road" Coach & Lorry Park in Weymouth will take Motorhomes during the day of any size, not sure of the night time situation. (Thanks to BL for providing this information on 26 February 2010).


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thankyou everso much for that, it lookslike the swannery car park itis for us then, my friend says they know where this car park is so even better !!!! hope there is lots to see and do in october !!!


----------



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

Google Tesco, Sainsbury or Asda Superstore in the area, loads of parking (free) Have a nice trip.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

oh yes , will do that too!!!! hope there is M&S fancy some of their food tooo ummmmmm......


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

peaky said:


> hi all you knowledgable people !!! quick question, we are coming to the uk in october and hiring a swift sundance motorhome, we intend to tour round dorset way, my question is what parking is there in weymouth as we would like to park up and get supplies before heading off to the campsite we have booked, i don't want to get stuck under a barrier and have to reverse in a motorhome im unfamiliar with (RHD for a start !!! lol ).


Peaky there is a Morrisons where you could park and do your shopping, on the main road into town, on the left just after a roundabout, not difficult to miss.

We used it this summer in July without problems and have done for several years.

Carol


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

cant wait, thanks to carol and everyone taking the time to reply i cant wait to drive the van and see what amodern one is like compaired to our 16 year old van with no power steering !!!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

peaky I am sure you will find a difference! How today anyone drives without power steering I really don't know.... we have got soft!

If you like Weymouth, there is a nice little CC site just off Nottington Lane, it is down the road and you turn left at the road junction, handy for the buses into town if you have a bus pass. We have stayed there a few times.

There is another turn right there, but that is then up a long track, but the owner Tina is very nice, quiet but a much longer walk to the main road

We always use the C&CC Temporary Holiday Sites which are still down Nottington Lane, but just after the first road calming measure! is left into the farmer's field, the closest of the lot.... but of course that is only when they have them, which has now finished.

There is one other site just a bit further down on the left before the t-junction but when we looked into that one it was absolutely water logged, so we avoid it....

Enjoy your trip.

Carol

PS great walks along the prom from one end to the other, Nothe Gardens is a favourite of ours and there is the Lodway Nature Park - all work looking at.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

peaky said:


> oh yes , will do that too!!!! hope there is M&S fancy some of their food tooo ummmmmm......


peaky there is an M&S but it is tiny and not much food iir.... but Dorchester (again get the bus) has a wonderful market on Thursday I think it is and there is an M&S and a Waitrose there for nice food.... but in the hall where the farmer's market is they have some great food, do go.

Carol

PS I was born there a very long time ago and Duncan and his family were going to Weymouth on holidays from about 1947 to the same B&B (which is still there, but no longer a B&B) by train for two weeks every year. We have been going there for well over 50 years together - Chesil Beach and Portland are another place to go....so much in a small area, and some bits as everywhere a bit run down....


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I live in Weymouth and have done so for 30+ years so I have first hand (and up to date!!) knowledge as far as parking etc is concerned.

If anyone is coming to Weymouth and wants some advice just PM me and I will let you have my phone number. 

Just for info there are NO campsites at all on Portland and severe restrictions on MH's parking overnight. The council are a bit narrow minded and DO carry out enforcement, sometimes in the early hours so please dont take a chance.

The main problem has been the fact that we have had huge problems with "Travellers" in the past and that has made the Council very twitchy about MH's. 

Outside of the main scholl holiday periods ther is never a problem parking a MH within easy walking distance of the town centre. 

On the causeway to Portland there is a large gravel car park (ferry Bridge) that is frequented by windsurfers, many of who stay for the weekend and sleep on board!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thankyou everyone, sooo much to see sooo much to do !!!! i know the first 3 nights we are staying at eastfleet touring park and binghams farm near bridport, 5 star so im told bring it on .......


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

you will love eastfleet the views are great and the owners are very nice people, they have a shop for your basics if you run out that also has lots of camping items and a nice little bar restaurant. 
There is also a bus service from the site so you can leave the motorhome on site if you want. 
Morisons is the best supermarket to park with MH and cheapest for fuel. 
you can bus or train to dorch if you take the MH the best parking is top of town opposite the council offices. the MS is def better there and if you like cheese there is a shop called the Fridge in Tudor Arcade that has some great Dorset cheese 

Dorch Market is Wednesday and Weymouth is Thursday and Bridport Saturday i think. 

Have a lovely time 
Trev


----------

